# Best place to get long term charts for the SPI and to trade the SPI?



## Dukeman (7 March 2013)

I am wanting long term charts for the SPI.
Anyone know a good place to get free charts?

Also which companies trade the SPI allowing mico accounts?

thanks for your help.

cheers


----------



## CanOz (7 March 2013)

*Re: What is the best place to get long term charts for the SPI and to trade the SPI*



Dukeman said:


> I am wanting long term charts for the SPI.
> Anyone know a good place to get free charts?
> 
> Also which companies trade the SPI allowing mico accounts?
> ...




You want intra-day or End of Day?


----------



## Dukeman (8 March 2013)

*Re: What is the best place to get long term charts for the SPI and to trade the SPI*



CanOz said:


> You want intra-day or End of Day?




I would like both.

End of day for forcasting and intra day for live trading.
thanks for the reply.


----------



## CanOz (8 March 2013)

*Re: What is the best place to get long term charts for the SPI and to trade the SPI*



Dukeman said:


> I would like both.
> 
> End of day for forcasting and intra day for live trading.
> thanks for the reply.




The best source i have found for EOD data is www.premiumdata.net

Depending on your needs intra-day can be supplied by your broker (Interactive Brokers) or eSignal, IQ Feed, CQG etc...

CanOz


----------

